# Dwarf blue Acara?



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a dwarf blue acara?

Saw some in my FS today and they looked quite nice. NOt sure iu've ever heard of a Dwarf acara before. Also would a pair of these be alright in a 45gal with German blue rams and a pair of Angels?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

There are short bodied blue acaras. But all 3 species called blue acaras tend to get 5-6" (12-15cm).

There are many dwarf acaras, though none I would call blue. Maybe _Laetacara sp. 'Buckelkopf'_ could be if you squinted a lot. Curviceps are blue, I suppose some one could apply dwarf blue acara to one, though I believe the more common name for them in the UK is sheaphead acara.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

These were a bit smaller than the Acaras im used to seeing. Maybe they're just a tad younger, lovely colouring though. Do you think they'd be alright with german blue rams and my Remaining Angelfish?


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

they would be yeah. *** kept those 3 fish together before.
if you like them then get them, have you looks in the profile at apistogramma and Aequidens sections maybe you can see a match ?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If the are _'Aequidens' pulcher_, I'd say no. While not as pushy as say convicts, they are still much more aggressive than blue rams and angels. Blue acaras go well with true acaras, sevs, port cichlids, and other mellow midsize or large cichlids.


----------

